# casting metal lures for distance



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

I like casting metal in the surf for Spanish and Blues but you need the distance to catch the Spanish reliably. I have recently used 2 oz stingsilvers with 10 ft Tsunami airwave with good results.
What is the best rod-lure combo for maximum distance? I currently use a 10ft Tsunami airwave with 14 lb Sakuma line (same diameter as 12 lb ande) and 40 lb Fluoro leader. Can I get better distance by using my 12 ft St Croix with a 3 oz lure instead of 2 0z, and if so, what lure do you recommend that comes in 2.5 to 3 oz? I usually retie after about 40-50 casts which is never an issue since Ive got lots of pre-cut leader material. Apparently a lot of people use Shore Lure Glass Minnow at Hatteras for casting for Spanish and Bluefish. I think the largest size is 2 0z. I bought a bunch of these when I was at hatteras this year and cant wait to try them out. But for maximum distance, is there another lure that beats the 2 0z Glass Minnow and stingsilver? And is there a lure that is slightly heavier than these, perhaps 2.5 oz? I don't think the stingsilver and glass minnows are made over 2 oz, or at least I cant find it. Oh, and I dont want to pay more than 5 bucks for a lure. I know that some folks in the
past have talked about Roberts and T-hex but there is no way I will pay 8 bucks for these lures, just to be cut off.


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Also reel is very important. There are spinners with their spool design for more distance. I have used Diawia ss series for years trout plugging. They now make a larger "drum" size distance casting reel that I am just trying out. Other makers offer distance casting spinners as well. Something to consider. best - glenn


----------



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

I just bought eight 3 oz diamond jigs (red) from overstockbait.com (Bead Tackle Bridgeport Diamond Jig - 3 Oz) that were on sale for $3.99 each. It apparently is a closeout, overstock or discontinued item.
It claims that the retail price was $6.99. They also have 4 ounce in hot chartreuse. I hope these do the trick when the fish are way out there. I would have preferred chartreuse but 4 oz metal is too
heavy for my liking.


----------



## fishingeek (Aug 30, 2004)

I tried using 10lb braid this year and it greatly increased distance over the 12lb mono I've been using. The braid is the Fireline Crystal. But after a couple days in a row of fishing my finger was hamburger.


----------



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

Well. can you use braid with a spinning reel? BTW, try Coban tape.


----------



## yodaddy (Mar 3, 2006)

Used 10lb power pro this year for the first time and i love it. I use a penn sargus 4000 7ft ugly stick for throwing metal and get plenty of distance. I mostly throw 1/2 -2 oz lures. Also use it on my light bottom fishing outfits works great.


----------



## Cutbait Bob (Mar 24, 2004)

10 lb. Power Pro and use a three or four feet of 20 lb. fluorocarbon - some like a 10 foot rod and some like an eleven footer rated 1-3 oz or 1-4... 1.5 ounce lures are fine. Shore minnow or ES lures - pick ones that really look good. Hot pink/green is a hot color now.


----------



## fishingeek (Aug 30, 2004)

With my 10' rod 2oz sting silver was the sweet spot, braid tied to 25lb fluro couple feet long and not thru the top eye.


----------



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

Ive stayed away from braid because of its issues with tangling and it cuts into fingers. Do you notice a lot of big tangles messes with braid? I wonder if the Coban tape that I used with the mono line with good
success would solve the issue with braid?



fishingeek said:


> With my 10' rod 2oz sting silver was the sweet spot, braid tied to 25lb fluro couple feet long and not thru the top eye.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

I use 30# power pro to a 20# leader no issues with cut fingers. As mention above the reel has a lot to do with it and make sure the leader stays out of tip of the rod. 10' rod is a must in a crowd and for the right distance. I love my 5000 Stradic but Shimano has been building some junk latley.


----------



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

If 30# braid has the same diameter as 8# mono, does that mean it will cast as far as the 8 # mono? And will 20# braid cast as far as 6# mono? I heard that the smaller the braid the harder it is on the
fingers? Do you use any protective covering for your casting finger like Coban tape and do you use a spinning reel? Ive got two rods and one reel. The two rods are Tsunami Airwave 12' and St Croix Triumph 10ft along with Penn Spinfisher 5500 reel. Ive been using Sakuma 14 lb which has same diameter as 12 lb ande. So do you think that If I switch to 30 or even 20 lb braid that I would see a marked difference in my casting,
perhaps enough of a difference to get to those Spanish when the water is suitable, instead of just Bluefish?

Power Pro US Sizes
SIZE (lb.) DIAMETER (in) ~ Mono Equivalent
8 / 1
10 / 2
15 / 4
20 / 6
30 / 8



bronzbck1 said:


> I use 30# power pro to a 20# leader no issues with cut fingers. As mention above the reel has a lot to do with it and make sure the leader stays out of tip of the rod. 10' rod is a must in a crowd and for the right distance. I love my 5000 Stradic but Shimano has been building some junk latley.


----------



## SamDgaf (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm using an 8' airwave and a 3000 fierce with 10lb power pro and 1oz shore lures and get all the distance I really need. Usually don't cover the finger but I managed to get a nice deep cut yesterday


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

when i really want to get it out there there i will throw a 1 or 1.5 oz glass minnow w my 11 foot cabelas predator w/10lb superslick PP, use 24" of 25lb fluoro at end...cant even imagine how far this would throw with bigger guides. 

have never cut my finger w braid spinners fishing pp superslick


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

I've never cut my finger. You have to have a long drop on the cast to get distance. If you have the lure up at the top like your bass fishing then I could see it hurting your finger. I would say the biggest thing I see bettween the ones catching and the ones not is the wrong drop on the lure for the cast. Then to short of a rod & slow reel


----------



## Cutbait Bob (Mar 24, 2004)

bronzbck1 said:


> I've never cut my finger. You have to have a long drop on the cast to get distance. If you have the lure up at the top like your bass fishing then I could see it hurting your finger. I would say the biggest thing I see between the ones catching and the ones not is the wrong drop on the lure for the cast. Then to short of a rod & slow reel


It just needed to be said again... that and use 10 lb PP. No substitutes.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Cutbait Bob said:


> It just needed to be said again... that and use 10 lb PP. No substitutes.


And ESL lures


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

cutbait u should give the superslick PP a try, less friction and even more distance...worth the cost IMO


----------



## Cutbait Bob (Mar 24, 2004)

bronzbck1 said:


> And ESL lures


ES Lures are real pretty... I'll probably get another "month vacation from P&S" for saying that....


----------



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

Can you send me a photo of the ESL lures? Or email me [email protected]


----------



## fishingeek (Aug 30, 2004)

Didn't have any tangle or wind knot problems. I am sure some tape on the finger would have helped. But I was fishing dawn to dusk for a couple days straight. Biggest Spanish I got during that trip was maybe 3lbs, but dozens at 12-14". I will probably never go back to mono for my Spanish rig.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

There is no reason why you cannot get acceptable distance with that reel and rod choice.

From my experience, most cuts come from the line slipping against the drag when casting, not from the pressure of the line against your finger as you cast.
Tighten your drag so the line does not slip as you cast and you should reduce your cuts. You can always back off on your drag once your lure hits the water.
If you still get cut, a little piece of Johnson & Johnson Waterproof Surgical tape (1/2" wide) wrapped around your finger should do the trick.

Listen to Bronzbck about your drop - it makes all the difference in the world. Experiment.

You will get a million answers to the Braid question here (just like everything else...) But Someone here, maybe Drumdum, maybe Jam, maybe River, I can't remember who, turned me onto Fireline Crystal a couple of years ago when I was looking for a braid for distance w/o wind knots.
It is a world of difference from whatever it was that I was using and I will never, ever go back. 

Just keep in mind that there is a "break-in" period with most braid, and that it will get softer and more forgiving the more you cast it. 
Don't give up on whatever you choose too quickly.
TjB


----------



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

I actually meant 10 ft St. Croix Triumph. My 12 footer is a Tsunami Airwave.


----------



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

I hear that tying knots its more difficult with braid. Any problems with loop knots and clinch knots?


----------



## Cutbait Bob (Mar 24, 2004)

Here you go HH...


----------



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

How far can you chunk one of these with your braid line? Can you hit 100 yds? I will buy a bunch of these when I get some extra money saved up. I assume the ordering online is still functional.



Cutbait Bob said:


> Here you go HH...
> 
> View attachment 16645


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

hugehail said:


> How far can you chunk one of these with your braid line? Can you hit 100 yds? I will buy a bunch of these when I get some extra money saved up. I assume the ordering online is still functional.


Yes, you can hit 100yrds. ESL lures are great. Very well made, swim great and cast like a bullet.


----------



## fishingeek (Aug 30, 2004)

I did notice I had to use more wraps, just used a uni-uni. I suspect other knots may need adjustments.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

I make my own lures with a do-it mold.






They are 3/4 - 1 1/2 oz. I throw them with a 10'6" rod that I made using the microwave guides from american tackle it is rated to 1 1/2 oz. I use a 3000 size diawa with 10 pound power pro braid. I have been using the same spool of line for about 8 years and it is still working fine. I like to slip a piece of bicycle inner tube over my finger when casting so I don't hold back when giving it a little extra power during the cast. It will do well over 100 yards and the whole package it pretty light so casting for hours on end is no problem.


----------



## BLACK ADDER (Nov 15, 2006)

Well, have you tried using enough fluro or plain mono to wrap the spool a couple times with a wind on leader and tied onto your braid? I would think that would fix your finger cut problem and ought not interfere with casting almost at all....

BA


----------



## BreakTime (Sep 9, 2012)

It can be a pain to tie with braid, and clinch knots are basically no good with braid. Palomar is easy and still fairly strong, I don't think a Uni is too bad either. I try to use a palomar on the braid side just to make life easier. I use fireline most of the time but I consider it a middle ground between true modern braids and mono. I don't think the diameter to strength ratio is quite as impressive as some of the new braids, but it "acts" a lot more like mono then some of the other braids.



hugehail said:


> I hear that tying knots its more difficult with braid. Any problems with loop knots and clinch knots?


----------



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

Great information folks. I dont get to fish much because I live 1500 miles from the ocean. So I try to learn as much as I can in between visits.


----------



## Cutbait Bob (Mar 24, 2004)

Here's a good knot to use... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjzUb5QRKuk


----------



## letmefish (May 23, 2015)

fishingeek said:


> I tried using 10lb braid this year and it greatly increased distance over the 12lb mono I've been using. The braid is the Fireline Crystal. But after a couple days in a row of fishing my finger was hamburger.


Over in the UK where inland Carp fishing is really big, most everyone uses a "finger stall". It's a leather one finger glove really. I've been using one for years casting braid line on my surf rods. Using these things has really saved my fingers. Also you need to make sure you drag is locked down tight before casting to prevent the line slipping and slicing off a finger. Loosing a finger in the surf if a great way to "chum" up some fishing action

Here is a link to show you what I'm talking about.

http://www.gofishing.co.uk/Sea-Angl...rs-accessory-ensures-pain-free-beach-casting/


----------

